# Medicare / MGMA E&M Benchmark data



## Jeffs1977 (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can gather Medicare or the MGMA's E&M statistical data for E&M coding by specialty? If you have a web url, that would help. 

I have built a Centricity (Practice Management System) E&M report and my client wants to benchmark by CPT against Medicare standards and I need to input the statistical data from either Medicare or MGMA against the data from the practice providers. Any help or insight is appreciated.


----------



## chirosports (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.aapcps.com/resources/em_utilization.aspx

Here is a benchmark for E&M coding by specialties from AAPC website.  It is 2009 MDC part B though.  So the information is not updated.  

I hope this helps.


----------

